# leichte Kettenführung für Lapierre DH 920



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2012)

Hi,
um meinen Leichtbau zu vervollständigen brauche ich noch eine passende Kefü für mein 920er.
Sollte max. 120gr schwer sein. Preis bis max 150 ...


----------



## drerzgebirger (25. September 2012)

Die Carbon-KettenfÃ¼hrung "Freeride" von Carbcage, wiegt (glaub ich) nur um die 90g. WÃ¼rde die nicht mit Taco kaufen (mit Taco wÃ¤re das dann die "Carbocage Downhill"), wenns dir ums Gewicht geht, weil der Taco nochmal 64g wiegt und somit Ã¼ber 120g. Funktion  1a, nur Montage bisschen schwierig. Das alles hat natÃ¼rlich auch seinen Preis: 219â¬!
Eine gute Alternative wÃ¤re dann die cSixx 110GL: auch aus Carbon, ist nicht ganz so teuer (159â¬), aber dann auch ein bisschen schwerer: 111g.
Billigere sind dann immer schwerer als 120g, da gibts nur noch die Truvativ XO DH, wiegt 133g mit Tago (geht aber leider auch nicht ohne...) fÃ¼r 134â¬.
Andere KettenfÃ¼hrungen sind dann doch deutlich schwerer.

Carbocage Freeride: 32-35/35-38T
cSixx 110GL: 32-40T
Truvativ XO DH: 36-40T

ansonsten musst dich halt noch bisschen erkundigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

